# JLabel mit Zeilenumbruch



## gast4321 (9. Nov 2006)

Wie erreiche ich, dass ein JLabel statt mit ... abzukürzen einen Zeilenumbruch macht? Ich will nicht dass man den Text verändern werden kann also keine Textarea. Auch soll der Hintergrund immer noch die selbe Farbe haben. Am besten wär also etwas wie myLabel.setBreakLines(). Wie mach ich das?


----------



## thE_29 (9. Nov 2006)

<html> TEST
bla</html>

Suche im Forum nach Label und Zeilenumbruch.. Sicher schon zig mal beantwortet!

Swing Komponenten können html (steht auch in der API!!)


----------



## Gast4321 (9. Nov 2006)

Vielen Dank für den TIpp. Ich wusste nicht das man damit auuch einen automatischen Zeilenumbruch machen kann.


----------



## Guest (10. Nov 2006)

Gast4321 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für den TIpp. Ich wusste nicht das man damit auuch einen automatischen Zeilenumbruch machen kann.



Automatisch wird der Zeilenumbruch hier nicht kommen, den musst du schon rein machen. Der Umbruch kommt genau an der Stelle wo das 
 steht (das du selber einfügen musst, oder berechnen musst wo es rein muss).


----------



## IchBinJavaFreund (10. Nov 2006)

zu welchem Zeitpunkt wird in Swing Komponenten geprüft ob der darzustellende Text html ist?
geschieht das beim setzen des Textes, bzw kann dieses Feature zu gunsten der Ausführungsgeschwindigkeit deaktiviert werden?

mfg


----------



## Beni (10. Nov 2006)

Glaubst du, die Ausführungsgeschwindigkeit steigt merklich, wenn ein  Test "string.startsWith( "<html>" ))" weniger im Code ist? :wink:

P.S. keine Ahnung wann das getestet wird.


----------



## IchBinJavaFreund (10. Nov 2006)

auch wieder wahr


----------

